# Best place to buy PC parts



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have a friend that is looking to build his own PC and is looking for high end PC parts. He will be using it for high end graphic arts.

Does anyone know of a great place?

thanks


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I brought all my parts from ncix and canadacomputers



cheaper than tigerdirect


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I brought all my parts from ncix and canadacomputers
> 
> 
> 
> cheaper than tigerdirect


Thanks good to know


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

+1 on NCIX

I have found that NCIX is probably the cheapest, from USB flash drives, to whole computer set-ups. 
Sometimes, I just go to futureshop instead and ask for a price match if they have the item, because I'm lazy.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

So they have high quality hardware?


thanks for the info, the guy is from UK was going to buy stuff from Future shop but i figured it would be cheaper to build your own. Also you can get exactly what components you want.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

TBemba said:


> So they have high quality hardware?


Yes, they have all the nice stuff that Futureshop/chain stores usually do not carry, like the hexacore processor


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I brought all my parts from ncix and canadacomputers
> 
> 
> 
> cheaper than tigerdirect


Is that cheaper with or without the shipping pricing?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm a fan of PC Village.

http://www.pcvonline.ca


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

The best place is Newegg in US. But I guess you are confined to Canada so Ill say NCIX. You can electronically price match so take advantage of that, its very easy. NCIX also has stores in and around Toronto, so its extra good. I think when I ordered my HALF-X case I saved on shipping since I chose the nearest store location to pick up and not mail.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Sameer said:


> The best place is Newegg in US. But I guess you are confined to Canada so Ill say NCIX. You can electronically price match so take advantage of that, its very easy. NCIX also has stores in and around Toronto, so its extra good. I think when I ordered my HALF-X case I saved on shipping since I chose the nearest store location to pick up and not mail.


I see newegg has a Canadian website? http://www.newegg.ca/?nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwordsCA&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwordsCA-_-Branding-_-NA-_-NA


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

If he needs all the parts (case as well), I would say buy a barebones from tiger direct if he isn't too picky about the exact parts. You also don't have spend days researching which parts go well together.

This one is a good price: MSI mobo, Intel i5 3.3ghz sandy bridge quad core, 500gb Seagate barracuda hdd, 8GB patriot ram, sony dvd drive, thermaltake case and 450w power supply... for $415 after rebate. Need to add a graphics card though cos Intel integrated graphics is still weak.
The i5 costs $220, mobo $84, ram $60, case+PSU $70, hdd $40, dvd drive $20 = $494

Anyway, new egg Canada doesn't have quite as many good deals. If he wants to buy parts separately, Canada Computers has deals every week and Tiger direct has good rebates. Especially on graphics cards!

P.S. If you go with Radeon cards, don't buy Sapphire because if something goes wrong they will only "attempt to fix" it; they will never give you a new one. I'd recommend Nvidia graphics anyway. Better performance on cards of the same price point and better updates.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

About the rebate thing and this may only pretain to Tiger Direct but becareful on the rebates. Sometimes you may not get it at all if the company you're dealing with has a bad record of rebates. 

Like with Patriot I know they are solid on thier rebates. I personally know a few people that got thier rebates including myself but that's just a personal experience. The less known or larger the company it seems sometimes you might not get the rebate as it may be 'lost' in thier admistration or such and they may (have read stories of companies doing this) try to stretch it out so you don't want to keep doing the hassle of calling up to findout where your rebate is and forget about it.

Also remember it costs something like $1 to mail an envelope to the USA or half that in Canada or whatever the rates are now, the cost of the envelope/print out paper, and cost of petrol or transit to the post office. So if the rebate is something like $3 dollars while you are still saving it may endup costing you if you have to go out of your way to find that post office and eat into your savings. Just saying.


----------

